# Ordnerfreigabe unter Win XP Unterordner kein Zugriff



## ironnighthawk (12. Juni 2003)

Hi Leutz!
Habe ein Problem bei dem ich jetzt echt am Ende mit meinem Latein bin.
Und zwar besteht eine Netzwerkverbindung zwischen einem WIN XP Home und WIN XP Prof. Rechner. Am Home Rechner ist ein DSL Anschluß mit Router Netgear. Am Router sind beide Rechner mittels Crossover Kabel verbunden. Es sind auf beiden Rechnern diverse Ordner freigegeben welche auch von beiden Rechnern sichtbar sind. Der Zugriff zwischen beiden funktioniert problemlos.
Doch jetzt mein Problem. Wenn ich vom Home Rechner auf den Prof Rechner zugreifen will, wird der oberste Ordner geöffnet jedoch der Zugriff auf Unterordner sowie Exen u.s.w verweigert. Das lustige daran, von z.B 4 Ordnern ist ein problemloser Zugriff auf 2 uneineingeschränkt möglich, und die anderen 2 zeigen dieses Symptom. Alle Freigaben sind identisch konfiguriert.
Vom Prof auf Home Rechner taucht dieses Problem überhaupt nicht auf.
Weis jemand was das sein könnte???


----------



## Slizzzer (23. Juni 2003)

Hast Du die Rechtevergabe der Unterordner geprüft?
Hast Du die Unterordner nach der Freigabe erstellt?

Evtl. die Freigabe noch einmal auflösen und neu erstellen (inkl. Unterordner).


----------

